# Happy Birthday Acid PopTart



## Goblin




----------



## Lunatic

Happy Birthday Acid PopTart! Hope your day is great!


----------



## IMU

Happy Bday APT ... enjoy your kick-a$$ party!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday Acid PopTart!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, AcidPT!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme

Sung to you in my really horrid off key voice...
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Acid Pop Tart!
Happy Birthday to you!
Now wasn't that scarey?


----------



## ouizul1

Woohoo!! Happy Birthday!!

...we're having cake, yes?


----------



## PirateLady

Happy Birthday Acid Pop Tart...hope you enjoy your day..


----------



## MrGrimm

Happy B-Day! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## beelce

Hey TART....
Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY...........!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Happy Birthday!


----------



## fick209

Happy Birthday, Acid Pop Tart!!! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Acid! When is the date of your real birthday? This has been on for a couple of days. I hope you get all the STUFF you want for your b-day and I hope your Halloween is as wonderful as it should be...which for you my friend is pretty f---ing SPECTACULAR!!! You have fans...lots of fans....me included


----------



## Acid PopTart

Thank you all for the birthday wishes - the birthday has been simply smashing. Besides getting a bit spoiled with gifts we had a birthday bash at one of the local clubs where one friend is a bartender, the other a dj and it was just an amazing time. I'm covered in bruises, always a good sign. I was drink, drank, drunk. I'm a bit surprised, with as many times as I fell down, that I didn't ruin my fabulous outfit - but huge hat, wig, corset - all intact. My friends even had a little acid green icing covered cake waiting for me with an eyeball and a bloody zombie hand. This was my birthday flier:











Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey Acid! When is the date of your real birthday? This has been on for a couple of days. I hope you get all the STUFF you want for your b-day and I hope your Halloween is as wonderful as it should be...which for you my friend is pretty f---ing SPECTACULAR!!! You have fans...lots of fans....me included


Hahaha! We usually celebrate all week.... especially since I travel between two cities a lot, I have a part one and part two. The official part two is next weekend, at a charity event that I'm djing. I gotta say..... this is the best birthday ever.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: WooHoo!!! You deserve it!! Well done for knowing your worth and letting everyone bow to worship you as you deserve! Birthday weeks, months are AWESOME! Rock On!!!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, Acid Poptart!


----------



## goneferal

Wow, looks like you went all out. Happy Birthday!


----------

